
U.N. warns of 'hunger pandemic' amid threats of coronavirus, economic downturn - nostromo
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/ncna1189326
======
oniich
That link is down - still up here [https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/u-n-
warns-hunger-pandemic...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/u-n-warns-hunger-
pandemic-amid-threats-coronavirus-economic-downturn-n1189326). Screenshot of a
cached version [https://imgur.com/cqqKkst](https://imgur.com/cqqKkst) \- same
story (exactly) different website
[https://www.wjfw.com/storydetails/20200422121655/un_warns_of...](https://www.wjfw.com/storydetails/20200422121655/un_warns_of_hunger_pandemic_amid_threats_of_coronavirus_economic_downturn)

